
Show HN: Vitabee – list your favorite products, get paid when people buy - tzier
https://www.getvitabee.com/
======
tzier
Looking for some feedback on a project! If you're willing:

1\. What other uses can you see for this? (e.g. a 'Burningman essentials'
list)

2\. What channels should we incorporate other than Amazon (e.g.
Overstock.com)?

3\. We've heard feedback that 5% isn't appealing enough. What percentage would
be appealing? Would Amazon credit be more appealing?

4\. Are you currently a consumer of these products (vitamins, cosmetics, etc)?
If so, how did you decide on those products and where do you normally buy them
from? What inspires you to try a new product?

5\. If you made a Vitabee plan, would you be comfortable posting on your
social media / sharing with your friends? Why or why not? [Not asking you to
make one - just seeing if people are comfortable recommending]

